# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  ATI HD 4570 có chơi đc Doom3 không ???

## superman

máy bạn cho mình hỏi máy này chơi Doom 3 ở quality đc không ?
Intel Centrino 2 Processor Technology
-Intel Core 2Duo Processon P7540 2.13GHz, 1066MHz, 3MB L2
-Intel Next-Gen Wireless-N 5100ABGN network connection 802.11a/b/g/n
Genuine Window vista Business
ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570 with 512 dedicated VRAM and up to 2047MB HyperMemory
13.3 WXGA ( 1280x800) Colorshine & Crystalshine LCD
4GB DDR2 RAM & 320GB SATA HDD
DVD Super-Mutil Double layer Drive& Integrated Bluetooth 2.0
Built-in 1.3 Mega pixels Web-camera&-in-1 Card Reader

máy bạn xem thử giùm mình với. Nếu không được thì chỉ cho mình cái nào chơi đc tầm 18tr 19 tr với

----------


## talkmylove

Máy bạn với cấu hình như vậy đủ đáp ứng chơi các game sát phần cừng nhưng hiệu năng không được cao ( có nghĩa là mức thể hiện hình ảnh và độ mượt sẽ giảm nếu bạn điều chỉnh tối đa ) . Trong đây bạn nói là game doom 3 máy bạn đủ sức chơi

----------


## nguyengiang123

hic hic, Doom 3 phát hành phải từ 5 năm trước rồi, đòi hỏi cấu hình có 256MB RAM, 64MB VGA (hay 32MB ko nhớ), thế mà giờ bạn còn hỏi cái máy kia có chơi được ko :|

----------


## saolaikhong

Con máy trên là lap anh trai ak! Có phải desk đâu mà kêu

----------

